# NV4_DISP.dll BSOD



## rootes1

HELP!

I just started having this problem.

I have had my computer for about threes year and everything was fine until the blue screen of death and NV4_disp message a week ago

Dell Dimention DM 4600, Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.80 GHZ, NVidia GeForce FX 5200, Windows XP Pro Edition Service Pack 2.

I have checked with Dell, and they are clueless. I did the obvious things that they told me about - - deleting NVidia drivers and reinstalling, going back to earlier configurations, etc. Updated the Bios, but finally had to simply disable the card via Device Manager to even use the machine. I do not play games, or anything that would push the graphics card, so what's with that?

Surely somebody has figured this out by now. I've found hundreds of references to this issue all over the net, but not one workable fix. 

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ


----------



## TheMatt

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

Try uninstalling your current nVidia drivers and installing these:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_84.21.html

Install those in Safe Mode with any AntiVirus disabled temporarily.


----------



## rootes1

Thanks, but I've already tried that - no luck.


----------



## TheMatt

Did you try those specific drivers? If not, try them.


----------



## rootes1

Yes, those specific drivers.


----------



## TheMatt

Does it do this in Safe Mode?


----------



## rootes1

No, I've crashed out of the BSOD, restarted in the safe mode with network support, downloaded drivers into a "source" folder, uninstalled old drivers, restarted and when Widows booted the display started flashing to black every ten seconds, or so (the time in black varried and got quite long the last several times I went through the process). During a visable display period, I installed the new drivers. On restart - BSOD. Finally disabled the card to keep using the machine.


----------



## dai

if the problem is you are losing the display now.your power supply may be on it's way out
check your voltage readings in the bios and see if the 12v+ line is below 12v


----------



## rootes1

I'm not losing the display. I just can't enable the graphics card without getting the BSOD.


----------



## TheMatt

Boot up normally with the card enabled and the 84.21 drivers installed from my link above. Then go to...
*
Start* > [*Settings*] > *Control Panel* > *Display* > *Settings* tab > *Advanced...* > *Troubleshooting* tab

Move the slider one click to the left and see if you get the BSOD. If you do, move it two clicks to the left and test it. Repeat this moving the slider one click at a time until you don't see the BSOD. Report back what position the slider is on when you don't get the BSOD.


----------



## ebackhus

I found that even after uninstalling my drivers that the files stayed behind. I just searched my entire OS drive for every nVidia file and wiped them all out manually. Since then it's been smooth sailing.


----------



## TheMatt

You might also want to give Driver Cleaner a try.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745


----------



## Doby

> I found that even after uninstalling my drivers that the files stayed behind. I just searched my entire OS drive for every nVidia file and wiped them all out manually. Since then it's been smooth sailing.





> You might also want to give Driver Cleaner a try.


I have been preaching about this for years, using drivercleaner pro prevents these gliches, and yes the pro version is free, still avalible and works as good as ever as near as I can tell.

I never install video drivers without first running it, works with vista too


----------



## rootes1

I thought I should update what has happened since my last post. I made a second aborted attempt to install the 84.21 driver. The Nvidia installer quit with an error message that said something about not finding any compatable hardware. I won't bore you with what followed except to say my current solution is a boot with the VGA driver enabled. Some minor adjusting of the display settings gets me close enough for my "government" work. So, once again - NO FIX.


----------



## TheMatt

Take out your video card and re-seat it. Make sure it is securely seated in the AGP slot. Run driver cleaner even though there is no driver installed (not sure if this will work as I haven't actually used driver cleaner myself).


----------



## rootes1

Thanks again Matt,

I reseated the board right after all this started. Also carefully dusted everything I used Revo Unistaller during the earlier driver changes and it pretty much does the same thing as DCPro. It's got me totally stumped. Can't figure what prompted all this.


----------



## Doby

> Run driver cleaner even though there is no driver installed (not sure if this will work as I haven't actually used driver cleaner myself).


It still will pickup remnents of old drivers even if none are installed.

My bet bad video card, I have seen similar situations where each time the driver was installed the system would crash


----------



## W G READ

TheMatt said:


> Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:
> 
> Try uninstalling your current nVidia drivers and installing these:
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_84.21.html
> 
> Install those in Safe Mode with any AntiVirus disabled temporarily.


Hi,
I have just bought a second hand 7900GT/GTO card for peanuts. 
It came with no software, struggled with it for a couple of days using latest drivers, ... no joy.
Then I had the blue screen of death.......nv4-disp.dll
Done an internet search and found your post, worked like magic.
Have joined forum so I can thank you personally


----------



## zdxt

I have a Dell 8200 with a Geforce 6200 and have had problems with the system locking up when scrolling in applications, also had the NV4_disp blue screen system error. 
I used your recommended solution and it has solved my problems.
Thanks for your posting....:wave:


----------



## nkvhex

*NV4_DISP.dll BSOD finally fixed*

Try this link. It has solved my problem.
http://howtobyte.blogspot.com/2009/05/nv4dispdll-blue-screen-error-fix.html


----------



## Kimataro

I have a problem relating to the nv4_disp.dll. It blue screens going into safe mode. When i get into my log in screen from a regular start up my mouse and keyboard wont work and when they do and i log in within ten seconds nothing responds except my mouse and keyboard. I'm using widows xp black edition. Please help haha :sigh:


----------



## ebackhus

Windows XP Black Edition is illegal software.


----------

